# MTD Snow Flite Snow Blower



## davbell22602

Can someone please help me put a model number to this? I also need a parts and owners manual for it also. It has a Tecumseh H80 horizontal shaft engine.


----------



## td5771

Thats an odd ball for sure with the impeller running same as the augers. I had a similar but not really close model in snapper trim. 8 hp side ways engine. 

I have a manual on my laptop that is label snowflite/snapper paddle style

let me check maybe it is close enough

I do know that snapper really through snow well


----------



## td5771

Good and bad news. when i downloaded the manual I thought it was for mine and it was close enough to yours. no, it is exactly yours and close to mine.

bad news is for some reason my laptop is not connecting to the internet. give me a bit to straighten it out.

ps your model number should be 313-830


----------



## td5771

ok, didnt work but,

go here:

PDF Manual Web Archive

use the model number 313-830
use the serial number 12345

it should come up document number 770-4793


----------



## davbell22602

Thank you so much. That be the one.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Is this forum great, or what? We've got the best bunch around.


----------



## 69ariens

Boy, mtd made some nice blowers back in the day.


----------



## td5771

I cant see in your pic but the snapper I had used reinforced rubber on the impelled blades like a Clarence kit but it looked like a factory piece. You should put it on that one if its not there. The snapped was unstoppable in any snow.


----------



## davbell22602

td5771 said:


> I cant see in your pic but the snapper I had used reinforced rubber on the impelled blades like a Clarence kit but it looked like a factory piece. You should put it on that one if its not there. The snapped was unstoppable in any snow.


Mine doesnt have rubber blades. I think there all metal.


----------



## davbell22602

bwdbrn1 said:


> Is this forum great, or what? We've got the best bunch around.



This was 4th place I posted this on. It was also post on mytractorforum that see in the above banner ads at times.


----------

